# X250 Cab Curtain Track Suppliers



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where we can buy a custom shaped curtain track to go right around our Fiat Ducato cab? We want the curtains to be behind the seats when driving (to optimise a/c in summer rather than cooling the whole van), and next to the dashboard at night to give some warmth and privacy.

This means we are looking for an oval-ish track, certainly one with curved sections that follow the cab perimeter.

Has anyone bought one ready made, or made one from suitable materials? All ideas appreciated.

Bob


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

ordinary curtain track and a hairdryer to mould it to the curves springs to mind


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

On a previous motorhome I used aluminium curtain track which I bought from Autocraft. It bends to shape and can be secured to roof or wall.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We did exactly the same as Rowley and purchased from the same place, Autocraft, at Staveley which wasn't too far away - they do mail order  

The proper flanged aluminium curtain track can be bent - with care, and as we have front concertina blinds I screwed it to the top housing and into the trim above the doors. Also they supply the correct curtain runners for the track and their prices are reasonable.

Steve


----------



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

*Curtain Track Suppliers*

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.
I will probably contact Autocraft.
Bob


----------

